# DSLR with timelapse



## AFeveredEgo (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello everyone! New here

I've been looking into my first slr camera. I've been eyeing up the Nikon D3000 but I wanted to ask a few questions first. I'm interested in using it for time lapses, even though it doesn't have the capabilities built in. Can I use an intervalometer for this purpose? Are they typically expensive? Do they work well? I'm primarily interested in shooting time lapses of the night sky, and growing plants/fungi. Of course this isn't the only reason I'm picking it up. I'm heading to New Zealand in March and want to be able to capture some of scenery there.

Are there other entry level slr's that have time lapse capabilities built in, without the need for an intervalometer? Any help would be appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## Tiny (Jan 25, 2010)

well you can have the shutter open for as long as you want but the battery may die and wont be able to process the picture. Also you would need to find a way to hold the button down.


----------



## RobNZ (Jan 25, 2010)

AFeveredEgo said:


> Can I use an intervalometer for this purpose? Are they typically expensive? Do they work well?



I bought one for the purposes you describe, I bought a cheap and nasty one off eBay for about $35 US and so far it has worked perfectly, cant fault it. Has given me so many more options to explore, time lapse, remote shutter release/hold, preset bulb exposures, random shots at predetermined intervals etc.

I cant comment however on what will work with what camera though, thats for you to do some homework when you do make a purchase.

I have a Canon 500D FYI


----------



## AUS-10 (Jan 25, 2010)

Tiny said:


> well you can have the shutter open for as long as you want but the battery may die and wont be able to process the picture. *Also you would need to find a way to hold the button down*.


 
IR remote set on "TIME" mode. Shutter stays open until you click the button again. But I dont think this is what the OP was refering to.


----------



## Gaerek (Jan 25, 2010)

Tiny said:


> well you can have the shutter open for as long as you want but the battery may die and wont be able to process the picture. Also you would need to find a way to hold the button down.



Time-lapse photography, not long exposure.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Jan 25, 2010)

Can you afford a D5000? That has the ability built-in and is a better camera all around with a CMOS sensor and the added benefit of video.


----------



## fokker (Jan 25, 2010)

As stated, I would just look at one of the cheapie remotes with that functionality built in. 

You will love New Zealand, if it stops raining that is...


----------



## Formatted (Jan 25, 2010)

PhotoXopher said:


> Can you afford a D5000? That has the ability built-in and is a better camera all around with a CMOS sensor and the added benefit of video.


 
Oh really it does? How do I access this amazing tool?


----------



## AUS-10 (Jan 25, 2010)

Formatted said:


> Oh really it does? How do I access this amazing tool?


 
Shooting Menu> Interval Timer Shooting


----------



## AFeveredEgo (Jan 25, 2010)

PhotoXopher said:


> Can you afford a D5000? That has the ability built-in and is a better camera all around with a CMOS sensor and the added benefit of video.



I would love to get a D5000 but it is quite a bit past by budget. I was hoping to get a body and lens for about $500 and then a bit more for whatever addon I need. And as someone pointed out wouldn't it be cheaper to get the D3000 and an external remote?

I could find a remote for under $100 correct?


----------



## AUS-10 (Jan 25, 2010)

AFeveredEgo said:


> PhotoXopher said:
> 
> 
> > Can you afford a D5000? That has the ability built-in and is a better camera all around with a CMOS sensor and the added benefit of video.
> ...


 
Remotes are like $2.99 on ebay lol. I just got mine in last week.


----------



## AFeveredEgo (Jan 25, 2010)

> Remotes are like $2.99 on ebay lol. I just got mine in last week.



Oh wow, even better than I thought. How exactly does it work? Does the camera turn off to conserve battery life between stills? Could it do a 4 hour time lapse and have it play back on a computer smoothly? Is it of comparable quality to the built in capabilities of the D5000?


----------



## AUS-10 (Jan 25, 2010)

AFeveredEgo said:


> > Remotes are like $2.99 on ebay lol. I just got mine in last week.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow, even better than I thought. How exactly does it work? Does the camera turn off to conserve battery life between stills? Could it do a 4 hour time lapse and have it play back on a computer smoothly? Is it of comparable quality to the built in capabilities of the D5000?


 
Well the remotes we are talking about is just a remote shutter release. It doesnt release the shutter automatically every 'xx' seconds. So with a D3000 with the IR remote you would have to actually press the button on the remote every 'xx' seconds for 4 hours. Which would be rediculous. lol And most likely kill your battery.

But if you're tech savvy then I would check this out:
http://thedavisblog.com/blog/?p=708

And if you're not. Check out: (But they're a bit pricy)
https://www.pclix.com/shopping/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=1&cat=Products


----------



## fokker (Jan 25, 2010)

But you can get time lapse capable remote shuttle release gizmos.


----------

